
Apple Is Doomed: The Phony Sony Parallel - aaronbrethorst
http://www.mondaynote.com/2012/04/29/apple-is-doomed-the-phony-sony-parallel/
======
HackR
couldn't really follow this article really well, but maybe its just me.

